# Greetings from the Red-Neck Riviera



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello all,

With all of the Texans on this site, I already feel at home.

I live in Corpus Christi, Texas and had my first sailing experience in San Francisco Bay in 1966, while stationed at Treasure Island. Oddly enough, my current boat is from San Francisco.

_M'Lady_ is a '72 Islander 30 MK ll that I found online 4 years ago in Port Isabelle, Texas. I drove down, spent the night aboard and wrote the cheque the next morning, pending the surveyor's report. The report came back as I thought that it would, excellent. I had the exhaust elbow replaced and the fuel tank cleaned out and a friend helped me deliver her up the ICW to her new home in the Municipal Marina in downtown Corpus Christi.

The plan and the dream, you gotta' have a dream, is to take early retirement next year from Texas A&M University--Corpus Christi, provision up, sail out the jetties at Port Aransas, hang a right and head for Tampico...Vera Cruz...Coatcalcos...Campeche and anywhere else that sounds interesting.

Are there any other Corpus Christi sailors around?

_M'Lady's_ slip on Google Earth, but she wasn't home the day the satellite shot the pic. 27 degrees 47'24.97"N 
97 degrees 23'26.40"W

Fair winds,
Rich


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Rich,
Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with the boat.


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi, Rich.

Sounds like your Dream is getting close to reality! BTW, I thought the "******* Riviera" was over in Destin, Florida.


----------

